# NEW BETTAS! Aubin and Skyden! NEW WHITE MALE BETTAS :)



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

So yeah.. Went on a trip to Petsmart to get some Science Diet dog food and a new collar. Left with that and two beautiful betta boys! :'D









These are their bowls, they sit on the desk and I think look lovely with the lamp in the middle!









This is Aubin, Aubin means white in French. This picture shows him as greenish-white but he's all white, curse you flash!









This is Skyden, I named him Skyden because he looks like the sky, his body a cloud and his fins the sky!









and BONUS OF MY CAT  We have 5 cats, but this is mine, he stays in my room, I feed him.. And he's very over protective of me  Wesley is his name, but we just call him Wittle!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh wow, they're so pretty! What fin type is Aubin, I can see skyden is a VT, but I think Aubin has a little finrot. Pretty names, btw!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you! And he's a half moon tail. 

Funny story.. I was at the check out counter with just Skyden when they brought in a HUGE cart full of bettas from the delivery truck... Needless to say Aubin was a last minute thing .

And yes.. Sadly he has a little finrot. I'm treating him with the salt and the fish drop stuff lol.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I really don't see any fin-rot in Aubin. His fins are just a bit torn in places.
Both boys are lovely, and Wesley is adorable


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

is skyden a green/turquoise betta? im guessing he has a peach colourd body. is there another pic of him atm, he looks really beautiful so far.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Blanc or Blanche is white in French, Ive never heard of the word Aubin (Aubain?) in french... Unless you mean the name, similar to Albin/Albain ? I have a friend named Aubin. (Ohh-bah{n})

He doesnt have rot. Treat with the salt if you want I guess, do it for 5 days, 1tsp/gallon of water, 100% daily water changes.

Nix the drop crap, he doesnt need it and it wont help. 

Very nice!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

nel3 said:


> is skyden a green/turquoise betta? im guessing he has a peach colourd body. is there another pic of him atm, he looks really beautiful so far.


Actually as I wrote he is all white with like clear/transparent fins, the light from the flash reflected onto him making him look that color!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Jrf456 said:


> Actually as I wrote he is all white with like clear/transparent fins, the light from the flash reflected onto him making him look that color!


ty Jrf, the flash effect really does look deceiving :shock:, nice effect on the color.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

nel3 said:


> ty Jrf, the flash effect really does look deceiving :shock:, nice effect on the color.


No problem Nel!  it is very decieving.. Flash takes great pics but is annoying haha.


----------

